# My tetra safe start experience



## dirky1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just want to share with you all my experience with Tetra Safe Start.
I set up a new 55g, which was going to be fairly highly stocked, it ran empty for about a month using an xp3 and an ac110 +2x ac30 power heads to make sure everything was working the way it should. My girlfriend then bought me 25 mbuna (16 demasoni 4m:12f, 6 labs 3m:3f, 3 acais 3m).

Day 0 before fish
ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH
0, 0, 5, 7.8 (tap water tests 0 nitrates, the 5 must have been from some dead bacteria left on my filter??)
Day 1 + Bottle of safe start (btw I had white diamond chips and prime just in case my trust in this product was a little too high).
0,0,5,7.8
Day 2
0-.25, 0, 5, 7.8
Day 3
0-.25, 0, 5, 7.8
Day 4
0-.25, 0, 5, 7.8
Day 5
0, 0, 5-10, 7.8
Day 6
0, 0, 10, 7.8 
Day 7
0, 0, 10, 7.8 + 30% water change

Its been a week and I already have 3 holding mommy's  I fed the fish daily dainichi veggie deluxe/dainichi veggie fx with 1 day fast.
Based on my results I am fairly satisfied with how well safe start worked!!! I had used biospira before and that worked with ok result (ammonia spike on day 3 w/ only 14 fish at the time) I honestly expected to loose some fish but to my suprise everything is running excellent. Only thing that somewhat worries me is that I NEVER tested positive for nitrites? thats testing the h20 twice a day. btw I have two sets of nitrate/nitrite/ammonia test kits from API (my neighbor lent me his as I didnt believe the results at first). If you have any other questions on what else I may have forgotten to mention ask away.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I was going to say.........no nitrites, that's really weird :?

Keep monitoring those water parameters though, adding that many fish right off the start could lead to a mini cycle. Sometimes that cycle might not happen for a couple of weeks. Hopefully it doesn't though :thumb:


----------



## dirky1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I check the water twice daily (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate ) pH once. so hopefully my ocd will catch anything before it will hurt the fish.

I was thinking of adding a tiny amount of the white diamond chips just in case ammonia does spike to help remove it. But will hold on that unless I see a reason for it.

Also I have a second bottle of safe start on hand that I will be adding a tiny bit with every water change (about 1/5th bottle right into my ac110).

I will post an update in one week, and another a week from then. If after a month everything is looking good I think its safe to say that the product worked for me and I can leave the tank to do its own thing.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

My story is almost the same. I added 27 fish to my tank today, along with a bottle of safestart. The tank started with some ammonia and LOTS of nitrAtes, no nitrItes tho. It's been cycled, well, in the process of being cycled. I did a 20% water change before adding the SafeStart, and will monitor the parameters from now on. I'll post here to add my experience to yours, we'll see if this works. My LFS sold me this when I asked for Bio Spira, I guess it has the same stuff in it. We'll see.

Cheryl


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Safe start worked great! I added a bottle rated for 75 gallons to my 46 gallon bowfront, then added 12 juvie tangs (Calvus are pretty sensitive I might add), and tested daily. Since I've been testing I have had no ammonia or nitrite readings what so ever. None. It cycled the instant I put the bottle in, it's good stuff :thumb:

This product works great if you double the dose. If the bottle says the dosage is for 75 gallons and thats what you have, use two bottles and I doubt you'll see the ammonia or nitrate spike at all. Atleast that's how it's worked for me.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ WORD!


----------



## fishguy27 (Apr 5, 2009)

I used this on my 55 gallon and it worked amazingly well. My tank looks great and tests out very nicely and my fish enjoy it as well.


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

I am loving the sound of this....I just got 4 bottles to dump in my 240 african tank. How soon after you add the first batch of fish did yall add more? I have 13 fish coming probably tuesday...but if my LFS has anything worth while say today...would I be ok to have the other fish on tuesday or is that pushing it.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I added 12 fish, then right after I added a bottle rated for 75 gallons. I haven't added more fish cause thats my full stocking level.


----------

